# Hairy men: yes or no. Females vote



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

_Lots _of hair, please! :kitteh:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

snail said:


> Defensive much?
> 
> The body is an object. A person isn't. To judge a person by the appearance of his/her body is to select or reject him/her for something s/he owns rather than for who s/he is. This is materialistic. It is no different from choosing a partner because s/he drives an expensive car or makes a lot of money. When this occurs, what one is actually attracted to is not the person, but his/her potential usefulness (as a sexual/aesthetic object or provider) or his/her social status.
> 
> ...


I understand the point you are trying to make, but the reality is that we do judge people on their traits, measuring whether or not they are attractive. The decision to look past a particular trait and to see the person inside is one of maturity and reason, but that does not negate that we receive positive impulses from noticing an attractive person - whether it be a baby, a member of the same sex, or a potential mate.

Some of our preferences are almost universal, while others may be the result of social norms, or of imprinting through various experiences.

How the brain reacts to attractiveness | Psychology in the News


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL @ public hair.

Anyway, I voted for: _Male with all the mentioned previously and generously hairy hands/legs/chest _as the ideal. DH also has back hair, but it doesn't bother me. I like my men hairy. Hairless creeps me out.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

The poll was too specific so I didn't vote. Some hair but not too hairy. Bear rugs aren't my thing.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Men have to have hair where men naturally have hair lol,at least for me.

@snail,
If I like dark haired men,tall men,hairy men,whatever,that's what I like.It's totally ok for me to reject a guy because he's short and has blond hair.Why wouldn't I reject him?Would it be better I keep pretending to be attracted to him?Part of relationship IS physical attraction for most people,if I can get a guy who has what I'm looking for then why wouldn't I?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Living dead said:


> Men have to have hair where men naturally have hair lol,at least for me.
> 
> 
> @_snail_,
> If I like dark haired men,tall men,hairy men,whatever,that's what I like.It's totally ok for me to reject a guy because he's short and has blond hair.Why wouldn't I reject him?Would it be better I keep pretending to be attracted to him?Part of relationship IS physical attraction for most people,if I can get a guy who has what I'm looking for then why wouldn't I?



I disagree. discriminating based on looks is shallow and unfair. A body is not a person. All meaningful relationships are with people, not with things they just happen to own.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

snail said:


> I disagree. discriminating based on looks is shallow and unfair. A body is not a person. All meaningful relationships are with people, not with things they just happen to own.


How about "discrimination" based on intelligence?Education?Interests?Personality traits?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

If men aren't particularly hairy, that's not a problem for me - but I do love very hairy arms and chests. Gets me going. 
:th_woot:


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I especially like beards and hair in the chest.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I was put off by the poll. If I have to read that closely to chose the right option, I'm not choosing. 

I like non-hairy men. Clean shaven face, eyebrows shaped if they're a bit wild. Absolutely no hair on the torso (underarm and pubic hair are fine but should be groomed, not wild). A little hair on the legs is okay, don't like the shaven look nor the furry look.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> public hair. :laughing:


roud:


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

snail said:


> I disagree. discriminating based on looks is shallow and unfair. A body is not a person. All meaningful relationships are with people, not with things they just happen to own.


Do you think I should be with someone whom I'm not physically attracted to if I'm otherwise compatible with the person? As opposed to being with someone who I find physically attractive, but whom I'm less compatible with otherwise?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Hairy women don't get enough love.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I slept in my car up to Illinois from Texas so I have a beard stubble from not shaving today. Doesn't look too bad considering I'm going to slay some carp on the Illinois River.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

CloudySkies said:


> Hairy women don't get enough love.



View attachment 330018


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

My mouth gets me into trouble


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't see my preference in the poll so here goes:
It doesn't matter to me if he's bald or has a full head of hair but I don't like a hairy back or chest. And no hair coming out of his nostrils or ears please! I would prefer he have hair in the normal places like legs, armpits, & pubic.
If he has facial hair I'd rather he have the full beard that's groomed/trimmed short or a goatee but I don't like a mustache alone. I prefer the 5 o'clock shadow or clean shaven.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> View attachment 330018


Great Scott! My waxing technician was right, I have nothing on some women.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

F it... I'm a super villain .. And an attentiioooon whoooorrre! 
View attachment 330146


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

"no hair except eyebrows" is preferable, but a little bit of hair is fine. really hairy people are disgusting and look like neanderthals. I want someone who is elegant and classy looking.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Not unless you're:

















I have the strangest turn-ons...


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

ficsci said:


> Actually, if you want to use the evolution argument, aren't humans losing more hair as they evolve farther away from primates? Doesn't that mean that one of the things that make us humans and not other primates is our relative hairlessness?



We *are* primates, our DNA is 98% identical with chimps.


----------



## Harvey (May 5, 2015)

snail said:


> I disagree. discriminating based on looks is shallow and unfair. A body is not a person. All meaningful relationships are with people, not with things they just happen to own.


What? Are you proposing that looks don't matter? I don't know if you're strictly demi-sexual, but most people are not. Remember that physical, emotional, spiritual, and mental represent an equal 25% in a balanced relationship. More than that, it's preference, no one has to be "fair" about something they should be relatively selfish about.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Do I have to accept facial hair in order to get some leg or chest hair?
Seriously though...not into shaven guys, so minimal to moderate body hair, but no back hair, is fine. 
I prefer a clean shaven face, although a few men can pull off beards or goatees. I dont like mustaches or mutton chops or stuff like that. I don't like bald men, and no eyebrows would be too weird for me.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Ya'll would love Neanderthals, them sexy beasts wore their hair like a coat.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

As a male, I am amused reading through the responses.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Dark and Derisive said:


> As a male, I am amused reading through the responses.


As a male I have an X and a Y chromosome. 



I lack the requisite vagina but para mi? Moderately hairy would be the ideal I think. If I'm gonna be fucking a man I would like to be fucking a man, the traditional type. At least when it comes to body. I wanna feel the friction and hear the scritch-scritch of hairy bodies all a'tangle.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing like rubbing your hand through a fury chest.... o look your hand just got caught, this time you pulled some hair out, and the guy is in pain. HAWT!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

NTs need to stop making polls now. NT logic: "To be thorough I must ask if people are attracted to hairy men with no eyebrows, because eyebrows are a form of body hair."


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

If you don't have mutton chops, we won't even get as far as taking of your shirt to see if you have the back hair I like.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know. It depends on the guy. I mean, backhair and a ton of chesthair is a bit blah, but I don't really have a preference on the rest. For some guys, beards work, for others, they don't. I'd be more interested in his personality and appearance-wise that things 'work' than specific characteristics.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I prefer a minimum amount of body hair, though some guys can look nice with facial hair.... also no pubic hair might be a bit weird.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like men that are moderately hairy, with short or medium length hair, the guy I see mostly right now also has a beard and mustache that he keeps neatly groomed, and I had a six year relationship with a guy who had similar facial hair and hair length. No big bushy beards though. 

For body hair I mostly like pubic hair and hair on legs the most, and chest hair is ok, but I do not like it if the chest and or back is overly hairy. I honestly think back hair is gross, I'm not sure what causes certain men to be excessively hirsute, but I'm not into it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Derange At 170 said:


> Because whereas men have traditionally been valued for their labor, women were for their ability bear children, and we view appearance as a genetic marker for fertility. We also tend to associate youth with female beauty, so the beauty standards we force on women tend to be ones that we relate to youth (hairlesness, physical fitness, perfect skin, etc). So we traditionally put higher standards on women for appearance. But with society becoming increasingly more (economically) productive and in some ways egalitarian, rather than enforcing less strict beauty standards on women, we're gradually starting to enforce stricter beauty standards for men too (though so far not as strict as we do for women).


Actually hairlessness is not a sign of youth. The more eyebrows a woman has, the younger she looks, typically, because eyebrows thin with age, like towards menopause. Men are also attracted to long healthy hair, and pubic hair is a sign of fertility, as it signals sexual maturity. 

Women had leg hair until less than 100 years ago, it became trendy because of shortage of nylon during the great depression and WWII.

The pubic hair thing is extremely recent, mostly attributed to porn in the 1990s, because it made the inner labia and vagina more visible, and later people decided it was cleaner, I guess, more of a grooming norm than anything to do with youth.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Athesis said:


> I don't find it weird.. Well, maybe a little. But it's definitely a turnoff for me. Have no control over that. It's like how I'd be turned off if a woman diarrhead all over her white leggings after too much alcohol and Mexican food.


There are men who like pubic hair, I had an ex who liked pubic hair and one of my friends who is married talks about how he likes hair down there.

In fact the shaved lady parts thing in your case actually sounds like fetish or borders on it, because the example you gave is revolting, and usually even men who prefer shaved aren't THAT disgusted by hair.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

devoid said:


> NTs need to stop making polls now. NT logic: "To be thorough I must ask if people are attracted to hairy men with no eyebrows, because eyebrows are a form of body hair."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Luftmensch said:


> I like body hair, but I haven't thought about it as in-depth as your poll did. Don't mind facial hair as long as the guy isn't a twit about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Why force it on anyone? Why should women have to shave/wax everything from the head down and men don't? It's dumb. Hair is there for a reason.
> 
> Btw, no woman is going to be 'hairless'. We all have eyebrows, moustaches, underarm hair, chin hair, pubic hair, leg hair and hair in other places. Some women have hair where it is male patterned growth; as a symptom of PCOS. It doesn't make them abnormal. Do you know how time-consuming that is to wax and shave all of that off? I think some people need to grow up.


There is a hairless look for men, mostly muscle body builder types or skinheads, it makes me think of people who go to prison, but there are women who love bald men with little to no body hair, especially if the guy is kind of big or well defined. I have personally never cared for that look, as I obviously like hair.

Also I think it was considered normal for men to shave their pubes in the 00's, not a trend that I was personally fond of. 

Men who think that its weird for women to have pubic hair or other body hair are probably born after 1990. It's actually bizarre it became so normal so fast, especially since there was a mild resurgence in women who didn't shave their body hair at all in the 90s, to balance the emerging no body hair trend.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as it's not excessive, or found in places that it's not usually found (back & thighs). Blond guys can get away with these with me.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

'Male with hair, eyebrows, hairs under armpits and public hair.'

A smooth bodied guy with hair in the right places ...


----------

